# Dandelion Root?



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Anybody trying dandelion root or dandelion root tea?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

http://healtheternally.com/1562/dandelion-weed-can-boost-your-immune-system-and-cure-cancer/


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Forcast said:


> http://healtheternally.com/1562/dandelion-weed-can-boost-your-immune-system-and-cure-cancer/


Yes, that is what got me looking into this. And I found other articles. See http://www.uwindsor.ca/dailynews/2015-02-18/human-clinical-trials-cancer-killing-dandelion-extract 

At any rate, I am giving it a try. It is cheap, and I can even make my own.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

If I find a bunch of big roots, I sometimes make soup with them. Otherwise I tincture them and use it in my daily herbal mix.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

My husband and I drink a dandelion root decoction everyday, 3 times a day.
I think it smells like a theater snack bar and tastes fine too!


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Anyone currently using Dandelion? I am teaching a class about it soon and am curious about first hand stories.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Not the root but I've had salad made from the leaves a couple times. They need to be topped with a "wilted salad" dressing and you have to use young leaves or they are tough and bitter.

A friend of mine would eat the little flower buds just before the stem developed.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

When I got sick last Summer, I was forcing myself to walk around outside in the fresh air. Something told me to reach down, grab some dandelion leaves and some plantain leaves, and eat them.

That was the day I started feeling better.

I was excited when the first dandelion leaves appeared this year. They're bitter, but they are good for me.

I'll start working with the roots (so easy to pull from the garden!) and see what I come up with.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

The roots are best fresh to make an extract. Maybe a vinegar is possible too. I actually pulled two yesterday when I was weeding a vegetable patch. Normally I would leave them, but for some reason I pulled them. Then left them out there to wither. Shame.on.me.
I've been eating the leaves and also taking an root/leaf extract (not made by me). The more I read, the more I am amazed and it is especially good for women's cycle issues and also menopause. (Not that menopause itself is an issue, but it is a good support.). This is what I have been reading in a book by Deb Soule


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Just an fyi, if you spread wood ashes in your yard, it kills the dandelions. It wasn't intentional and I didn't know it would happen, but I no longer have dandelions in my yard. ☹


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

oh my goodness, that is good to know....thank you


----------

